# limping



## vickyf (Apr 17, 2012)

hi could you give me a bit of advice please ,dolly is four months old she was in the garden with my other chi and came in limping,im rreally worried about her,ive checked her foot and leg nothing in her pads and leg feels ok,she can walk on it with a little limp but when she stops she holding it up,she licking at it ,shes asllep now,should i take her to emergency vet or wait to see what it like tomorrow any advice please


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

I would get to a vet, You just don't know if she strained somthing or got bit by somthing. You just can't be too careful. I would rather be save than sorry.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Just wait for 1-2 days, if she keeps limping contact a vet.

Sometimes a dog can make a false step and hurt itself a little, most of the times it will go away in 1-2 days.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Billy did this a lot when he was a pup. I'd just wait a day or two and he'd be fine.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it a front or back leg?


----------

